# Testing Jobs



## Latha ravi (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and moved to Australia before 2 months.
I am in search of Test Analyst jobs, but no positive response till today . I am ready to work in some other stream as well and ready to relocate anywhere in Australia.
Could somebody help me and advice me how I should proceed in job search.

Thanks and Regards,
Latha


----------

